# What Grooming Products for New Puppy



## EmmaS (May 5, 2015)

Hi there,

We will be getting our new Wire at the end of May, and we are currently preparing for our new arrival.

Was wondering what grooming equipment would be best to get, so very interested in your thoughts and previous experience.

Any advice is appreciated


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Hi EmmaS,

Welcome to the forum.

The grooming tool of choice at the moment seems to be an old hacksaw blade!! ;D

Please check out 'stripping out tools' post. 

Hobbsy


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

depends on the coat Emma, my girl (nearly 4 year old) is quite short haired for a wire so I've started to use the hacksaw blade, Elvis my 17 week old pup is going to be a lot hairier I think so I'll probably invest
in a "furminator"


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

How exciting for you! I'm required by forum law to ask if you have any pics of your pup to share. 

You can get by with your hands quite well, especially if you have a shorter coated dog. If you have a hairy one or are just a little obsessive like me than getting some stripping knives would be a good idea. 

I use a 12 blade Mars Coat King on the body and a Mars model 320 fine combed stripping knife around the face. Eventually I'd like to get a second, larger knife to round out my kit. There's tons of options out there and I just got those because I liked the wood handles and the price. 

This US based site shows many of the options out there. http://www.groomersmall.com/acc_knives.htm

For trimming nails I like to use a rotary tool, like a dremel. This site has tips for introducing a dog to one. http://doberdawn.com/


----------



## EmmaS (May 5, 2015)

Thanks folks.

Will get some photos up when we know which one will be our little lady 

I had looked at the Coat King but was confused about which one to get so now I know.

If memory serves me correctly we have a Dremel somewhere under the bed, will have to have a look 

Thanks again and looking forward to being part of the forum


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

EmmaS said:


> I had looked at the Coat King but was confused about which one to get so now I know.


I found it confusing too. You'd probably be good with anywhere from 6-18 blades. I just picked one and hoped for the best. Here's their breed guide though. http://www.marscoatking.com/pages/mars-coat-king-size-guide


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Tall grass in the morning - covered in dew - run them through it - smooth or wired - will cut down on the maintenance !!


----------

